# Super Mario Star Road RELEASE! (Download avaliable)



## Skelux (Dec 26, 2011)

My full SM64 hack, 'Super Mario Star Road', is complete. The features are:
-Over 120 stars
-More than 30 nicely designed areas
-Nearly 50 catchy tunes
-Many new objects for Mario to interact with
-Well-polished gameplay
-Lots of goomba stomping
-Mario-style humor

Download: http://www.mediafire...btziww2wybt3ajg
Alternate: http://www.fileden.c...0Version%29.zip
See my other work and subscribe here: http://www.youtube.com/user/Skelux

Release trailer:

Comment on trailer: www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JBdxcnyxeQ

Screenshots:























Feel free to give feedback.


----------



## awssk8er (Dec 26, 2011)

Just watched the trailer. Wow, I'm impressed.

I normally don't play hacks of games (Exception to a few) but I really want to try this out.

Nice work!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow, that's really nice looking. Looks original, almost like it could be Mario 64 #2.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Dec 26, 2011)

i need a Mario 64 rom, and ppf patcher right? or the patcher is included?


----------



## Skelux (Dec 26, 2011)

Felipe_9595 said:


> i need a Mario 64 rom, and ppf patcher right? or the patcher is included?


I included all tools needed.


----------



## Scathraax (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of some of the textures used/made for this hack. They look out of place compared to default ones.
However, looks like an amazing game to play. I'ma get to working on injecting it into a VC title to play on my Wii.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm at a loss for words...

Gonna try this out, as soon as possible!!!!!


----------



## VashTS (Dec 26, 2011)

very nice work i've seen this WIP as it went along every so often. nice to see its complete.

if it can be injected i would def play it.


----------



## Scathraax (Dec 26, 2011)

Just wanted to point this out:





I don't know if it's just my luck, or the extender program; but I've probably thrown 12 SM64 (U) ROMs from various sources at it, all of which make the program spit out this error.
Was hoping to get some feedback on this, or see if it was an issue for anyone else before I flip and/or give up.

_Note: I am not asking for ROMs. I can find those just fine. Just wanna play this amazing looking ROM hack. _


----------



## ShinyLatios (Dec 26, 2011)

you need the one with the [!] in the filename. not hard to find but most sites dont have it.

My delay on playing skyrim will be used on this game. not hack, I call it a game. good job!

EDIT: oooh boy its patching the rom and I can play soon ^-^


----------



## Kiaku (Dec 26, 2011)

Yay! A whole new experience for my favorite game! Thanks for the hack! Great Christmas present for me!


----------



## Scathraax (Dec 26, 2011)

ShinyLatios said:


> you need the one with the [!] in the filename. not hard to find but most sites dont have it.


I've used various files with [!] in the name. They all have the same results.


*[EDIT]*
Nevermind, I got it working alright. Time to attempt injection!


----------



## Rydian (Dec 27, 2011)

Ooh, do want.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 27, 2011)

Unable to detect microcode settings error whenever I start a save file.
Project 64 1.7
(I get billions of errors that force me to kill Project 64 through Task Manager.)


----------



## samethernet (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks for the release, i do say its got more of a challenge than the original, great game, textures little bit down but gameplay great


----------



## Rydian (Dec 27, 2011)

The instructions say you gotta' set the default memory size to 8MB, I did and it works in PJ64 1.6.


----------



## samethernet (Dec 27, 2011)

in Project64 1.7, you can set the default memory size on a per Rom Basis, so thats what i did so it doesn't interfear with the others i've got on it


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 27, 2011)

Is it possible to set plugins on a per-rom basis?
Because it runs with the older version of Jabo's Direct 3D plugin (Direct 3D6 works while Direct 3D8 doesn't.)

By the way, nice hack, but there's no way in heck I'll waste my time attempting to climb ruins that send me flying down whenever I attempt to do that side jump.


----------



## coolness (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow, this is really cool
gonna download and patch it right now


----------



## Helpful Corn (Dec 27, 2011)

will this run on wii64?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 27, 2011)

readme.txt

That's all you need.


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Dec 28, 2011)

Aw man, won't run on Daedalusx64, rev 747...

Might get fixed in later releases but it doesn't work for now 

I wish someone had a solution.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 28, 2011)

oh so you have a gbatemp account? it would be nice if you still had v1.0 up for download


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 28, 2011)

"Q. Can I play this in Wii 64?
A. Yes, but a lot of courses will lag."

readme.txt


----------



## x66x66 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm aware it won't work on wii64, but what about on an injected virtual channel wad?


----------



## Helpful Corn (Dec 31, 2011)

Mario 64 runs great on wii64, so I was'nt sure pingiun.  I'll just test it myself and post the results.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 31, 2011)

Helpful Corn said:


> Mario 64 runs great on Wii64, so I wasn't sure.


You do realize this hack requires double the default memory than the original SM64?
If you can't double the default memory size in Wii64, it's a lost cause.


----------



## yusuo (Dec 31, 2011)

nice hack


----------



## callmebob (Dec 31, 2011)

Playable on real hardware or only emulators? No mention in the nfo, so my guess is probably not. Would be nice to know before I go to the effort of dragging the old things out and dusting them off.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 31, 2011)

holy shit!!


----------



## nighttrap (Jan 1, 2012)

Scathraax said:


> ShinyLatios said:
> 
> 
> > you need the one with the [!] in the filename. not hard to find but most sites dont have it.
> ...



Any luck with the injection?  I'd definitely like to play this through the VC emulator if possible.


----------



## Coto (Jan 2, 2012)

I highly doubt it, the final file size (ppf'ed) is about 49MB. Even 32MB roms will fail (or have trouble) with "treated" N64 VC.

edit: great work! I'll give it some play when the time comes


----------



## dreassica (Jan 2, 2012)

NVM found it, stupid me.


----------



## rongmario (Jan 2, 2012)

Skelux said:


> My full SM64 hack, 'Super Mario Star Road', is complete. The features are:
> -Over 120 stars
> -More than 30 nicely designed areas
> -Nearly 50 catchy tunes
> ...


Skelux. I've beaten the game 0 stars. Uploading on YT!


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 2, 2012)

Iv been looking forward to this for a while now and all i can say is it looks simply amazing! Im going to be playing this all afternoon!


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 2, 2012)

Great rom hack! Just got the first star  Works perfectly fine with project64 1.7 and the glide64 plugin, I love it to just use one video plugin for all games lol. Will may look how to inject it to virtual console 
edit:
OK seems like the wii don't like this big rom lol, just crashes.
edit2:
Took me one hour to get this star:


Spoiler










Am I just bad or was it really hard as hell?


----------



## kof98 (Jan 3, 2012)

after watching trailer i m so impressed !!! congratulations

i don t know if i can ask help here about installation
i took the "SM Star Road (PPF Version)" then i did steps 1 to 3 but i m confused about step 4:
_Patch "Super Mario Star Road.ppf" to it using "PPF-O-MATIC 3.0" in the 'Patching Tools' folder_â€
i run "ppf-o-matic3".
i understand about patch line,but about iso file ? so i can t use "Apply"
thanks for help and sorry if it wasn t here to ask help


----------



## Satangel (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually downloaded PJ64 just for this, it looks great! I'll first try to complete SM64 and see how it appeals to me, then I'll see if I'll download this. Is this harder than SM64? And is the camera better, because that's my main problem atm.


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 4, 2012)

Satangel said:


> And is the camera better, because that's my main problem atm.


The camera is a bit better but still buggy, it's easier to fix it with the camera control cheat, it is really playable with it enabled.
BTW I'm on 24 stars already lol and its getting pretty hard and more awesome.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 4, 2012)

I hope you and whoever worked with you to make this get hired by Nintendo.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 4, 2012)

FIX94 said:


> Took me one hour to get this star:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Concidering its technically the first star its pretty hard to get but didnt take me that long lol i actually ended up doing the red coins in that level before i got that star. But yeah getting up to the 2nd last ledge was easy but the last one you have to do a run-backflip to get up there and its easy to fall but i got it!


----------



## Satangel (Jan 6, 2012)

FIX94 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > And is the camera better, because that's my main problem atm.
> ...


Where can I find that for SM64, or is it only for this hacked version?


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 7, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Where can I find that for SM64, or is it only for this hacked version?


I just applied the code to the regular super mario 64 u rom and it works fine too, I suppose the memory regions are the same.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 7, 2012)

FIX94 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I find that for SM64, or is it only for this hacked version?
> ...


I can't seem to find the code on Google, do you have a link that can help me? Sorry D:


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 7, 2012)

Satangel said:


> I can't seem to find the code on Google, do you have a link that can help me? Sorry D:


Just check the hack readme.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 7, 2012)

FIX94 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > I can't seem to find the code on Google, do you have a link that can help me? Sorry D:
> ...


Thanks, I guess it works. Camera is still a bit off though, it was so much better in SMG.

Does this hack feature a lot of water levels? Because those are the most annoying so far, too damn sluggish to move.


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 7, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Does this hack feature a lot of water levels? Because those are the most annoying so far, too damn sluggish to move.


Havent played 2 days now, there was only 1 water level for now and that's a pretty good one.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 7, 2012)

FIX94 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Does this hack feature a lot of water levels? Because those are the most annoying so far, too damn sluggish to move.
> ...


Thanks for the quick response(s)!
Got around 42 stars at the moment in SM64, it's pretty entertaining despite it's age and despite I'm not that into platformers. I can definitely feel the magic of it, and that's a major feat already. I've played SMG a year ago and that really felt like the true successor of SM64, incredibly detailed and fluently. Just a perfect game, even though I stopped after 40% already, couldn't say anything bad about that game, amazing stuff.

Thank God for save states in PJ64 though, else I probably would have quit already. I jump off cliffs way too often thanks to those iffy controls, luckily the save states are just a button away :yayN64:


----------



## FIX94 (Jan 7, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Thank God for save states in PJ64 though, else I probably would have quit already. I jump off cliffs way too often thanks to those iffy controls, luckily the save states are just a button away :yayN64:


LOL oh yeah, the hack is pretty much annoying in some parts, without save states you would freak out


----------



## eggwolio (Feb 13, 2012)

Does this hack work with the 64drive/EverDrive 64?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks Incredible!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 8, 2012)

This is seriously impressive... I can't wait to try it out! :-D


----------



## Satangel (Nov 3, 2012)

Well I'm at 65 stars in the original SM64 now, I basically put it on hold for 10 months and now I'm playing again. I just want to complete the game and then I'll dive into this hack. I must say it's already a very impressive game (SM64), some level designs are hard to figure out, even now. (Tick Tock Clock) Cool stuff, and to see this hack has 30 worlds (DOUBLE the original), that's just amazing stuff. Ty


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2012)

I love this game =) It's fun to TAS, and speedrun in it. Not to mention Skelux's Multiplayer creation.


----------



## PurpeSunDeryl (Dec 15, 2012)

Download links do not work for me D:


----------



## NathanM (Oct 6, 2013)

PurpeSunDeryl said:


> Download links do not work for me D:


Same here, is there an alternative download.


----------

